# Immigration of dogs



## paulmarkf (Jul 17, 2009)

We are moving to Sask, from Ireland at the end of September this year, so we are in the process of trying to finalise all of the bits and pieces.
Our big hurdle at the moment is the dog, we have recieved a quote to get the dog over for €1825.00, oh my god, does any body know a reputable company that flies dogs in at a more reasonable rate than this?
Please, we really do not want to leave the baby behind with family if we can help it.
Kindest Regards
paulmarkf


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

I don't know if it makes a difference if you fligh from Ireland, but in Belgium it does make a difference if the dog flies with you on the same flight (he's than kind of 'bagage' from you, you deliver him at the airport).
But you can also let him fly as 'cargo' if he's not on the same flight as you are. Than you handle him over to a animal shipping company and they present him at the airport. That's more expensive.
2 years ago, I asked a quote for our dog (mid size) to fly him to the US. If he would fly with us, it was a few hunderd euro's, if he would fly as cargo, it was almost 1000 euro's. Big difference!
But I think some companies oblige you to fly your dog as cargo (that was what the lady of Continental told us).
Good luck with your move!


----------



## paulmarkf (Jul 17, 2009)

*That is a start*



EVHB said:


> I don't know if it makes a difference if you fligh from Ireland, but in Belgium it does make a difference if the dog flies with you on the same flight (he's than kind of 'bagage' from you, you deliver him at the airport).
> But you can also let him fly as 'cargo' if he's not on the same flight as you are. Than you handle him over to a animal shipping company and they present him at the airport. That's more expensive.
> 2 years ago, I asked a quote for our dog (mid size) to fly him to the US. If he would fly with us, it was a few hunderd euro's, if he would fly as cargo, it was almost 1000 euro's. Big difference!
> But I think some companies oblige you to fly your dog as cargo (that was what the lady of Continental told us).
> Good luck with your move!


Thank you as that is a start.


----------



## paulmarkf (Jul 17, 2009)

Thank you for your time, that certainly gives us some hope


----------



## Raymapleleaf (Nov 1, 2008)

*dogs flying*

 hi paulmarkf

we are moving end aug 09 to calgary and have look at all difference ways and the 
a cheaper way which we are doing is air cargo with air canada which work,s out
£750 each dog and we have two rotties going B.A was about £1500 each dog
but if you have small dogs it is very cheap they go as excess baggage which was 
only £120
good luck lane:








paulmarkf said:


> We are moving to Sask, from Ireland at the end of September this year, so we are in the process of trying to finalise all of the bits and pieces.
> Our big hurdle at the moment is the dog, we have recieved a quote to get the dog over for €1825.00, oh my god, does any body know a reputable company that flies dogs in at a more reasonable rate than this?
> Please, we really do not want to leave the baby behind with family if we can help it.
> Kindest Regards
> paulmarkf


----------

